# Köderfische töten



## strizi (1. Dezember 2005)

Hab da mal ne Frage?

Möchte nächstes Jahr mal mit KöFi auf Hecht versuchen. Dazu will ich ein paar KöFis aus dem Teich angeln und danch die töten KöFi den Hechten anbieten.

nur wie töte ihr die KöFis? 
Ein Weidgerechtes töten mit Herzstich wird es ja wohl nicht sein, und ersticken (außerhalb vom Wasser) kommt für mich sowieso nicht in Frage....


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfische töten*

mit einem schlag auf denn kopf


----------



## Bernhard* (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfische töten*

Hallo!

Vor dem Abhaken nen "Schnipser" auf den Kopf zum Betäuben. Und nach dem Abhaken dann je nach Grösse mit Ködernadel oder Messer Herzstich.

Gruss
burn77

p.s. das Ganze gilt natürlich nicht wenn der Transport im Behälter mit Sauerstoffpumpe geplant ist )


----------



## SchwalmAngler (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfische töten*



			
				strizi schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Weidgerechtes töten mit Herzstich wird es ja wohl nicht sein,


 
Natürlich.
Zuerst wird der Fisch mit einem Schlag auf den Kopf betäubt und dann folgt ein Stich ins Herz.

Auch wenn der Fisch als Köfi enden soll muss er Waidgerecht getötet werden.


----------



## EgoZocker (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfische töten*



> Vor dem Abhaken nen "Schnipser" auf den Kopf zum Betäuben. Und nach dem Abhaken dann je nach Grösse mit Ködernadel oder Messer Herzstich.


 
Jo, genau so mach ich es auch.


----------



## Stephan Bonefish (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfische töten*

Hi Strizi!
(Strizi heisst übrigens Gauner;-))
Wenn es sich um kleine Fische (Lauben, kleine Rotfedern,...) handelt, dann schnalze ich mit dem Finger mehrmals auf den Schädel, von oben - meist sind die kleinen Fischli nach dem ersten Schnalzer schon im Jenseits. Und um dann noch sicher zugehen, breche ich Ihnen das Genick.
Bei den größeren KoFis (15cm plus), gibts mit dem Messerrücken eine ins Genick - führt meiner Erfahrung auch zum sofortigen Exitus.
Hoffentlich liest das kein Psychologe bzw Psychoanalytiker;.)

LG

Stephan (http://jerkbait.twoday.net)


----------



## spin-paule (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfische töten*

Der Herzstich ist insofern wichtig, dass es bei einer eventuellen Kontrolle keine Zweifel bez. Lebendköderfisch gibt. 
Besser ist das...

Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Knispel (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfische töten*



			
				spin-paule schrieb:
			
		

> Der Herzstich ist insofern wichtig, dass es bei einer eventuellen Kontrolle keine Zweifel bez. Lebendköderfisch gibt.
> Besser ist das...
> 
> Gruß,
> Spin-Paule



Nach dem betäuben durch einen Schnitzer auf den Kopf kann man den Stich bei kleinen Köfis auch sehr gut mit der Ködernadel machen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfische töten*

Dito:

Schnipsi auf den Kopf und dann mit Ködernadel. Anschließend ziehe ich sie ja dann eh mit der Nadel auf. 

Alternativ einfach mit dem Messer den herzstich ausführen wie gewohnt, denn es wird ja eh dazu geraten, den toten Köfi anschließend zum "Entsaften" zu öffnen, um die Lockwirkung zu steigern.


----------



## strizi (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfische töten*

Danke für die Tipps!

Werde das mit betäuben und Ködernadel probieren.....


----------



## HEWAZA (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfische töten*



			
				strizi schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Weidgerechtes töten mit Herzstich wird es ja wohl nicht sein..


Doch!GrußHEWAZA


----------



## Junger Dorschler (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfische töten*

Doch normales töten mit Herzstich:g Was spricht dagegen|kopfkrat


----------



## Karpfenchamp (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfische töten*

Also ich erschlage die kleinen Fischlis bis 8cm einfach. Einmal ordentlich auf den Kopf und der 100% tot


----------



## Joka (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfische töten*



			
				Junger Dorschler schrieb:
			
		

> Doch normales töten mit Herzstich:g Was spricht dagegen|kopfkrat




evtl das man die Galle trifft und der Hecht dann den Köfi nicht mehr mag |kopfkrat :q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfische töten*

@ Joka
Ich töte sie immer so und Probleme hatte ich noch nie#6 |supergri


----------



## Seebaer (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfische töten*

Zuerst einen Schnipser oder Schlag auf den Kopf (je nach Größe)
dann durchtrenne ich die Kiemen damit der Fisch ausblutet. Wirkt genauso wie ein Herzstich aber der Köfi selbst ist unversehrt und ich kann es bei einer eventuellen Kontrolle genauso nachweisen das er Tod war.
Mit einen unversehrten Köfi kann ich weiter auswerfen.


----------



## Fisch1000 (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Köderfische töten*

Lange Zeit hatte ich Zweifel am Schnipsen weil ich dachte das dieses nicht erlaubt wäre. Nach genauem Nachdenken ist die Methode dann doch legal weil man den Fisch mit einem Schlag auf das Gehirn betäuben muss. Womit ist nicht genannt.

Fisch1000


----------



## dd_reloaded (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische töten*

Ich hol das mal hoch, um nach möglichen Alternativen zum Schnipsen zu fragen. Ich hab recht kleine Hände und ein 10cm Köfi ist nach einem Schnips bei mir noch qicklebendig. Mit dem Fischtöter gehts auch, allerding klopp ich mir damit gern auf den Knöchel (was logisch ist, wenn der FT einfach mal doppelt so groß ist).

Ich hab häufiger beobachtet, dass Leute Köfis *hältern*. Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass dann zuhause das waidgerechte Töten in Serie stattfindet? Hat jemand Alternativen zum Schnipsen? Bzw. zum Herzstich? 

Ich hab hin und wieder beim Köfi-Stippen noch Gezappel im Becher, das macht mri Sorgen |bigeyes


----------



## orgel (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische töten*



dd_reloaded schrieb:


> Ich hab häufiger beobachtet, dass Leute Köfis keltern. Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass dann zuhause das waidgerechte Töten in Serie stattfindet? Hat jemand Alternativen zum Schnipsen? Bzw. zum Herzstich?



KöFis keltern und dann lecker Wein draus machen, auch mal ne Alternative  Ne, meist werden die lebend mit ans Wasser genommen, um sie dann direkt vor dem Einsatz zu töten, damit sie so frisch wie möglich sind.


----------



## BallerNacken (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische töten*

1) Nimm einen kleineren Knüppel oder was auch immer um den Fisch zu betäuben. Sollte nicht so schwer sein, den Kopf zu treffen zbw. deine Hände nicht zu treffen.

2) Ich würde gerne mal Angler sehen, die ihre Fische "keltern". Das muss eine riesen Sauerei sein. :q:q Ich denke du meinst hältern


----------



## dd_reloaded (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische töten*

Plödes Handy mit Autokorrektur >< *geändert.

Das mit dem Treffen ist wohl das momentane Problem. Hab grad noch andere Threads zum Thema gelesen und da ist alles von Schnaps bis auf den Boden werfen dabei o0.

Werds wohl so machen wie bisher und den ein oder anderen blauen Fleck am Knöchel riskieren


----------



## BallerNacken (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische töten*

Nimm doch bei wirklich kleinen Fischen einen Zelthering oder so. Der ist sehr schmal, hat aber dennoch ein gutes Gewicht.


----------



## wolf86 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische töten*

ich machs ganz einfach, köfis werden am wasser gehältert und kurz vor dem einsatz gibts erst mitm griff vom messer eine auf den kopf, dann wird mitm messer der kiemenschnitt gemacht - dann köfi ran und angeln :m


----------



## Frettchen82 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische töten*

Also ich knips mit dem Messer oder der Zange nach dem betäuben die Kiemen durch. 100% Tot und sicher Tot bei Kontrolle, da er ja so nicht mehr leben kann. Gallenproblematik entfällt.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische töten*

Ich würde die gar nicht Töten, lebend fängt viel besser...|supergri


----------



## PLATINESOX (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische töten*

|good:|muahah:





Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich würde die gar nicht Töten, lebend fängt viel besser...|supergri




Jetzt gehen die Diskutionen los!!!:m


----------



## Tigersclaw (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische töten*

sten der alte forumstroll 

in Sachsen muss der Herzstich zu sehen sein, sonst gilt es als lebender Köderfisch . Am besten noch aufm kopf zeichen der betäubung und alles ist gut ...

also wir "normalen" Fisch töten ( Betäuben, Herzstich/Kiemenrundschnitt oder vergleichbares) und gut ist


----------



## molo9000 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische töten*

Bei kleine fischen reicht meist der schnipser gegen den Kopf oder ins Genick
Bei größeren dagegen betäuben und dann Herzstich mit einem Dünnen spitzen Gegenstand!


----------



## Ebiso (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische töten*

Also ich halte mich an die vorschriften  und tuh es einfach in dem ich es so mache: Köfi bis 10 cm schnipser auf den kopf 3x und dan ködernadel und herz treffen das wars,bei größeren nehm ich den fischtöter und hau 1x kräftig drauf und herzstich :g


----------



## Reimek (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische töten*

Hallo zusammen!

Eine Frage zum Einsatz der Köderfische noch meinerseits. Wenn ich mit Rotfedern etc. auf Hecht oder Zander gehe und in meinem Behälter mehrere KöFis drin habe, wiel lange lasst ihr den Köderfisch am Haken, bevor ihr einen neuen anködert?

Also wie lange ist er Eurer Meinung nach "frisch" und "fängig"???

Mfg

Reimek


----------



## Birnfried188 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische töten*

Na das würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren.
Will morgen mal mit köfi angeln.


----------



## Reimek (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische töten*

Anscheinend weiss keiner eine Antwort auf diese großartige Frage :q:q:q


----------



## ulf (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische töten*

Hallo

bei uns scheinen die Zander da zur Zeit nicht wählerisch zu sein. Gestern mit aufgetautem Köderfisch nach 4 Stunden im Wasser einen schönen Zander zum Landgang überredet. Sprich egal ob frisch gefangen , gerade aufgetaut oder schon stundenlang im Wasser, wenn Raubfische da sind und Hunger haben dann gehen die auch auf "ältere" Köder :q.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## MDieken (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische töten*

Moin,
wie ulf schon gesagt hat, ist es eigentlich egal ob frisch oder aus der Truhe. Was Matze Koch mal in einem seiner " Mätzchen " erwähnte war, dass er ür Hecht lieber Köderfsche benutzt, die schon länger in der Truhe liegen, weil diese einen anderen Geruch/Geschmack haben, den die Hechte lieber mögen. Ich weiß nicht was an der Sache dran ist, ich fang mit frischen genauso wie mit denen aus der Truhe.

Petri Heil!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Discardia (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische töten*

mit dem messer ists nihct zu empfehlen. Habe die Erfahrung gemacht das dann die ganze Innereien irgendwann aus der einstichwunde des messer laufen. falls du den köfi einhollst und nochmals auswerfen willst  und dieser köfi nicht mehr anständig am hacken hängt dann ekel ich mich immer davor die köfis anzufassen  Ka Fische ausnehmen macht mir nichts aber das ist echt ekelhaft^^ 

naja nehm ne ködernadel. man sollte aber das herz hundert pro treffen! #h


----------



## MDieken (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische töten*

Moin,
oder mach es wie Matze Koch mit dem Fingernagel 

Gruß Mirco


----------

